# Dull Coat question?



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey guys,
I had been out of the hobby for two years. I remember a couple years back that Testor's had changed their Dull Coat formula, by removing the toluene. This had a major effect on the way the Dull Coat looked on a model…it was no longer "dead flat", but had a bit of a satin sheen to it. Anyway, I still had some cans of the "old" Dull Coat, and used them up on my last two models - the Polar Lights Wolf Man and the Strange Change Vampire.

So today I broke out some of the newer Testor's Dull Coat, and took my Frantic Banana model out into the backyard to give him some "dulling". I am sad to say I am disappointed with this newer Dull Coat formula, it just does not deaden the paint job and make the color "pop" like the old Dull Coat. In fact, I had a little bit of my old can of Dull Coat left, and sprayed some parts with it, and the results of the two Dull Coats are night and day from one another.

So because I have been away from the hobby for two years, does anyone know of a Dull Coat spray that works like the old Dull Coat, or are we stuck with Dull Coats now that have a slight satin finish?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I never heard that story. The new stuff can be dead flat. And, the Model Master Clear Flat may not be exactly the same as the Dullcoat spray in the cheaper Testors range. I am not sure if Dullcoat ever had Tolulene in it as generally that would not be required for a clear finish. Its usually found in glue (and still is). 

I have noticed the sprays may not dry dead flat on some paints. I tried to dull down some Tamiya Gloss Black acrylic, and it made the paint satin at best. However, light mist coats over Tamiya spray paint and Humbrol enamels come out dead flat. Humidity will also effect the finish.

Tamiya has a clear flat lacquer spray that is dead flat. It is a lacquer though and cant go over enamel paints. Gunze has some good clear flat sprays but they are hard to find. 

I personally use either Dullcoat in the cans or Testors Clear Flat Lacquer in a jar, and airbrush it. The Clear Flat Lacquer dries dead flat every time. It's the best clear flat finish I know of.

Testors Dullcoat spray over Krylon spray can enamel












[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Trust me, they are different. I have a 6 year-old can and a new can. Sprayed both of them over two parts on my model today, that are painted with the same exact paint…one turned out dead flat, and the other has a slight sheen. Shook the cans equally, and there was no humidity to affect the sprays. I use to use the Model Master Clear Flat years ago, but found it was not as flat as Dullcote, so I stopped using it and went with Dullcote. With Dullcote, I noticed the difference years back when they started putting it out with the newer label. Fortunately, I still had some of the older stuff left, but now I am out.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Bobby,

I'm with deej on this one, I've seen no difference in the performance of Testors Dullcote in all the years I've used the stuff. I will say this: it doesn't look as flat sitting under the bright lights on my work bench as it does under the more diffuse lighting of an average room. I don't think any finish will be dead flat unless the light is diffused a little, so there might be a little sheen under direct sunlight.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't know. I have some older stuff and newer stuff and IMHO its all the same. Now you might have a bad batch or something. That happens. The only time I know Testors changed anything in their paint formula was in the late 80s or early 90s, when Humbrol also changed their enamels. One reason I dont use some of the alternatives is that they dont dry as flat. 

Testors sells other products with Tolulene in it too, so it would be odd for them to remove it from just one product. Dullcoat is just a clear binder with some sort of dulling agent (talc, silica, etc).


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

I did read somewhere that they changed the formula for dull coat, but that the model master lusterless flat is what the dull coat used to be. Its what I've been using for a while now and its dead flat. I have not compared it to the dull coat so I don't know if there is a difference.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah I mentioned that I did not think Dullcoat and MM Clear Flat were identical. But, I have used both (interchangeably) and have not noticed any great difference (aside from price).

I still like the Testors clear flat lacquer in a jar.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

I've had problems with Testors Dullcote but more on a can-to-can basis. Sometimes, I need to shake up the can way more than others to get a good flat finish. Some cans I can't ever get it as flat as I'd like, but the next can works fine.

But, the Testors Flat Lacquer in a jar and airbrushed is the best I've used so far.


----------

